# full body buffet



## Silent Requiem

:xbonesk, so this year instead of having two big bashes for my mother's birthday and mine, we are combining them into a huge bash, mad scientist style! and as the piece de gory resistance, we want the buffet to be an autopsy table/frankenstein slab of epic proportions. i've been combing the threads to find the best way to accomplish having as much of this full body corpse idea come to "life" as possible, i.e. brain molds and torso cakes, but i'd really like to get ideas for the more difficult things like feet, and spleens, etc, as well. so please post any and all ideas for the most fantastic "long pig" display i can get given the reality of personal budget and time restraints (because i haven't finished that time machine yet, and my money tree just isn't sprouting...)
I can't wait to see what comes out of this!:xbones:


----------



## GrimmEverafter

You can use a variety of foods for this. I suggest getting a gelatin mold for a heart and brain for certain, making a few limbs from cake, and using some cleverly arranged deli meat and/or cheese for various organs. Red drinks would be a good blood theme, and bones could be made with homemade candy if you have the time. Bread could easily replace the hands and feet, and the intestines, if you make them, could possibly just be a lot of combined Twizzler PullnPeels. A gross out factor could definitely be gummy insects spread all over the place.


----------



## debbie5

Bones can easily be piped from Royal Icing up to two weeks ahead, if stored in airtight container.See Martha's website for recipe & easiest way to pipe them. Feet (toe bones) could be rod pretzels dipped in white chocolate...stick a cashew nut on for gross toenail just before choc is fully set. Feet can be molded out of rice crispie treats and coated with colored fondant, buttercream or Japanese bean paste (look here for infohttp://www.youtube.com/user/cookingwithdog#p/u/31/-Cv5LsqKUXc). You can also make thick sugar cookies in foot shapes, or use thick slabs of bologna cut to a foot shape. Bones can also be any type of sandwich meat wrapped in a tortilla...you can cut up the tortilla into sections to look like a spine of sorts.I would divide the body so that sweets and savory stuff is not next to each other. Seems like upper torso woudl be very meaty. Meatloaf with cheese on top also looks VERY gross when molded into hands using a mold. There was a site where some chick experimented with this and posted her results. Cut apple with almonds for teeth= mouth. Long greenbeans "worms" coming out of body...rice ball eyes..you could also mold sushi rice to look like bones...use rice wine vinegar to flavor rice 1st.


----------



## debbie5

I keep thinking of more things....salsa in the head with bone shaped tortilla chips...


----------



## DarkLore

Do a search for Albert O Durve. You'll find an autopsy example posted on another forum.










There's another posted but I can't find the original thread. This link will take you to the person's photobucket account to show images.

{http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm152/ArtsyChiqua/?start=440}


----------



## debbie5

HAHahahahhahahaaaaaaa!! He has a hot dog! 


That is VERY cool and well made...very organized and cohesive design.What "other forum" Dark, so we can find it?


----------



## DarkLore

debbie5 said:


> ...What "other forum" Dark, so we can find it?


Halloween Forum


----------



## debbie5

Thanks!


----------

